# Dk55 ac unit



## unknown (Aug 2, 2017)

The ac doesn't work anymore, I went and got a can of ac pro to charge it up but the fitting on the tractor is a bit larger. My question is where can I get an adaptor so the ac can be charged?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello unknown, welcome to the forum.

Try an internet search for:* KIOTI TRACTOR - AP AIR, INC | Air Conditioning Parts and Supplies. *


----------



## unknown (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll look into them, just that the automotive fitting are different, Thank's.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

just the a/c unit have a charge tag that tells how much and what goes in it? My JD fittings were the same as automotive...


----------



## unknown (Aug 2, 2017)

The fittings on the Kioti are slightly larger than automotive.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Are you sure you are on the low pressure fitting.
The high pressure fittings are slightly larger.
You need to recharge through the low pressure side.


----------



## unknown (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes that did it. Thanks the ac is cold once again.


----------

